# massive coolant leak!!



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm trying to wrap my head around all of this. Naturally, 400 miles after my warranty on my 2011 LT runs out, I have a huge coolant leak from the drivers side of the engine! I'm not the most mechanically knowledgable person, so can I please get some help identifying what part it seems to be leaking from?


----------



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry, none of my other pictures came through. Here they are.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks to be leaking at T connector on radiator upper hose and purge hose to coolant reservoir.


----------



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

Those pics were of the engine cold. When it was hot, I noticed that coolant was running down the big hose connected to the radiator and dripping from a low spot on that hose (looked like the hose failed, but it's completely intact). Could that be the connector you mentioned as well? What is it all mounted to?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Your connector to your over flow is cracked. Mine did the same thing. It will keep coming out even with the engine off be cause of pressure. Its a easy fix. The dealer may have that in stock, mine did.

I had to put a large screw in it to stop it from coming out until I got the part.


----------



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

I pulled the radiator hose off and found out the clamp on that hose slipped to the point where it was shooting a steady stream of coolant out from the 12 o'clock position on the coolant outlet side of the hose, if that makes any sense. I also determined that the part of the coolant outlet that the smaller diameter hose connects to is cracked, but I moved the crappy pinch-style clamp forward so that the crack is covered completely. I will be replacing that soon. I did all that yesterday, and so far, no more leak!

For reference, the part number for the Engine Coolant Outlet is 55565334.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Be careful how you talk about that crappy pinch style clamp as it has been proven to be the best clamp to use when connecting a hose to a plastic fitting because it gives equal pressure all around the hose as opposed to a worm drive clamp where more pressure is exerted at the screw location which, by over tightening, can cause the plastic fitting to crack. Now on a metal fitting it is a different story.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Although no recall listed I did receive a letter from GM today about a possible coolant leak near the water pump area. It says to do nothing unless you notice low coolant. I did get a wisp of Coolant smell in 100 degree San Diego weather a few days ago but the CRUZE seems fine. I don't know if this advice applies to your model?


----------

